# I'm concerned about messing w/ my 4.1oc'd 2600k by DELL...



## TheLoxmyth (Feb 19, 2012)

2600k @*3.4GHz* is standard, but I tossed DELL an extra sheckle to tweak mine to 4.10.

NOW, I am concerned about keeping the 4.1 speed because another less friendly OC forum person said that DELL locks their CPUs and that I could not change settings. (I think he was "talking out his nose!")

When I look in to the set-up menu, I get a bit nervous about changing anything.

I have read most all I can, here and other-wheres, about the process and I am happy with the performance and verify the speed with the down-loaded Intel Turboboost Tech tool.

I'm EVEN fearful of flashing my radeon HD 6950 to a 6970.

Still, I think I want to attempt greater speeds.

*Any friendly advice* and/or 2600k and HD 6950 tutorials *for me?*

(Wanna hold my hand through it? I ain't got no guts! lol :hide: ; )

Many thanks,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM Bios are usually locked to prevent user adjustments and damage to the lower quality components.
OC'ing a OEM PC using the OEM PSU & OEM heatsink is pushing your luck.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> OEM Bios are usually locked to prevent user adjustments and damage to the lower quality components.
> OC'ing a OEM PC using the OEM PSU & OEM heatsink is pushing your luck.


100% in agreement!


----------



## TheLoxmyth (Feb 19, 2012)

Tyree said:


> OEM Bios are usually locked to prevent user adjustments and damage to the lower quality components.
> OC'ing a OEM PC using the OEM PSU & OEM heatsink is pushing your luck.


 Ok, but water cooled and 875w PSU...Alienware.

Thinkin' 4.5 - 4.8 !


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any aftermarket CPU cooler is an improvement and the 850W PSU "if" it's good quality and sufficient for the hardware.


----------

